
History of Electronic Music at BBC - DanBC
https://twitter.com/BBCWales/status/1132339055461584896
======
DanBC
This short (6 minute) film talks about the work done by Daphne Oram and Delia
Derbyshire at the BBC Radiophonic workshop.

There's also this 8 minute audio:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p033jvrq](https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/p033jvrq)

And this 43 minute Radio 3 programme:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b041y0tl](https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/b041y0tl)

